# S&W Model 13



## steves1017 (Feb 9, 2008)

I saw a Model 13 at the last gunshow that I have to have! It is a blued, 2 inch with factory bobbed hammer and Pachmyer finger groove grips. The owner has the original box.

Has anyone seen these in 2 inch?

Steve


----------



## forestranger (Jan 20, 2008)

Nope. I've got a 3" M13 but never heard of 2". Think they only made 3" RB and 4" SB as rule. Must be custom job or special order?


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Hey Mr Steves here's a few things you might like to know. The M-13 with the 2"barrel has a aluminium cylinder and they were known for blowing up. It mayhave Aircrewman down the back strap and if the numbers match it would be a collector. Sombody has chopped the hammer off and ruined the collector value. Most were destroied at the end of the war because they were deemed unsafe. S&W contenued to make the 3"steel for a while after that. I'd be weary of that gun. Good luck with it.


----------



## forestranger (Jan 20, 2008)

Baldy is right. Forgot S&W made aluminum cylinder/frame 38 sp. in early 50s and destroyed most of them due to safety. Was thinking of M13 357 mag. that was made til around '99.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Yes sir Mr Forestranger and they are a dang good gun too. If I find one at a show you can bet it'll come home with me. That's the 3"/.357mag.


----------



## forestranger (Jan 20, 2008)

bought the 3" version back in '85. one chamber was slighly out of time. sent it back to S&W. they fixed it AND gave it an action job. slick as glass and a sweet shooter. a "keeper"!:smt023


----------



## Captain Crunch (Jul 4, 2006)

Baldy said:


> Hey Mr Steves here's a few things you might like to know. The M-13 with the 2"barrel has a aluminium cylinder and they were known for blowing up. It mayhave Aircrewman down the back strap and if the numbers match it would be a collector. Sombody has chopped the hammer off and ruined the collector value. Most were destroied at the end of the war because they were deemed unsafe. S&W contenued to make the 3"steel for a while after that. I'd be weary of that gun. Good luck with it.


The Aircrewman revolver was designated by the U.S. Air Force as the M13, not by S&W. S&W simply called it the Aircrewman. It was produced between 1951 and 1957, prior to S&W assigning model numbers to their revolvers. As noted, most were destroyed for safety reasons. Very few documented specimens survive in private collections, and their value is well, subjective, to say the least.

However, the Aircrewman is one of the most commonly faked S&W revolver ever made. Beware!


----------

